# Interior Decorating Do or Dont?



## Ami.McCarthy (Feb 16, 2015)

I want to use leftover yardage from drapery in the dining room and bedroom to recover sofa pillow cushions for the back of my living room sofa. The colors coordinate with the sofa. The question is whether it's a faux pas to use drapery fabric from one room in another room as accents. Do or Don't? I can't find any help on the web and don't want to trust my instincts.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

In my opinion: 

it matters not what others think of your living space, the only thing that matters is if you like it and are comfortable.

others can leave if they do not like it there, but you are the one that lives there, and that is the only thing that counts.


ED


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Using the same fabric in the DR and BR might be considered not the best style. Using the DR fabric in the LR passes the opinion test.

But mostly I agree with de-nagorg, do want pleases you and let others do the same.


----------

